# Teaching in international school - tax break



## David Henriksen (Apr 18, 2010)

I start teaching in an International School in Italy in September and have been told that as I have not taught in Italy before I will not have to pay tax for the first 2 years. I've also seen jobs advertised on the Times Educational Website for Italy that state tax free for 2 years. Does anyone have any knowledge as to whether this is correct?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## sim0670 (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Dave,

My wife has been teaching here for the last 18 months and she has been paying tax right from the start.
It may depend on what contract you have? Contracts here seem to be a minefield.
We would be interested if you find out any more info.
I will ask her to check with the schools accountant.

Regards Simon


----------



## David Henriksen (Apr 18, 2010)

sim0670 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> My wife has been teaching here for the last 18 months and she has been paying tax right from the start.
> It may depend on what contract you have? Contracts here seem to be a minefield.
> ...


Hi Simon
you should not pay tax until you have been a resident for 183 days in a calendar year - thats my understanding at least. Will keep you informed when I know more. Will be visiting Italy end month so may know more then.

Thanks

Dave


----------

